# GE Profile Dishwasher Not Draining Completely



## SanthanaTodatry (May 7, 2011)

Hello.

My GE Dishwasher Model PDW7300G00CC is not draining the water COMPLETELY. The d/w runs. The pump also runs. I disconnected the drain pipe from under the sink, and confirmed that water is getting pumped out. But at the end, there is still 1" of water sitting at the bottom of the d/w. 

I tried clearing the drain hole at the bottom of the d/w. I could not remove the 'inverted basket'. But I applied baking soda paste, followed by vinegar, and hot water. Tried 3 times. Still no improvement.

What could be wrong?
Please help.


----------



## SanthanaTodatry (May 7, 2011)

Now my dishwasher is draining completely!

This is what I did: I lifted and pulled the lower spray arm (the propeller blade at the bottom of the DW, part#501 in the attached diagram), unscrewed the nut hub (the circular plastic piece beneath, part# 454), pulled out the fine filter (part# 451), pulled out the inlet cover (part# 506 in the second diagram), and cleaned inside the sump well over which the inlet cover was sitting. There I found all kinds of crap - thread, pieces of plastic packaging materials, pieces of steel wool from a scrubbing pad, etc. All this junk was clogging the drain!

See parts diagram

Second parts diagram

Hope this posting helps someone else!


----------



## alswann (Dec 29, 2013)

You and my wife fixed our dishwasher!!


----------

